# First GSD Lifetime Achievement Award



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

I already posted this on the agility forum but I love bragging about my guy so I'm posting it here too )
My GSD, Killian, became the first GSD to earn the Canadian Agility (AAC) Lifetime Achievement Award of Excellence 2 weeks ago. Killian has many agility titles but this one was the ultimate (he is also only the 26th dog of any breed to get this far). He is 10 1/2 years old and only started agility when he was 7 after we retired from schutzhund. Shows you can teach an old dog new tricks - if the dog is a GSD ))

Pat


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

WOW!! That is awesome..and at 10 1/2!!!! How cool. Congrats to the both of you!!

Any pics?


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Great job to you both!!! Its nice to see the seniors still going strong!


----------



## thor wgsd (Jun 18, 2008)

Congrats! well done


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Wow!!!!







to the both of you!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Gave me goose bumps reading that....to cool for words! I lost a dog I loved dearly when she was 10, and to read your story about a retired SchH dog and that caliber of achievement from 7 to 10.5....all I can saw is WOW! Says alot about the GSD, but even more about the handler/trainer!


----------



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

Thank you. I learned a lot of my training with Killian -we learned together and I think that's what made us a good team. I'm starting a young GSD in agility now and while she will be faster and more flashy and I love her dearly, I don't think I will ever find that same soul mate I have in Killian again. 

Killian will be having a TPLO on Tuesday as he ruptured a cruciate ligament right after he got that award so that may have been his retirement run - I'm just hoping he will be back happy and pain free after this regardless of what he can do in agility. 

Pat


----------

